# Creme Brulee Won't Set



## costumista (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I attempted to make Creme Brulee yesterday in honor of Bastille Day. It was cooked on the stove, and I properly cooked it to the custard stage (coats the back of a spoon evenly).

However, it's been in the refrigerator overnight and it's more like a cream soup consistency than a custard. Any idea of what I did wrong or what I can do about it (it's just so delicious! I don't want to throw it away! Maybe make it in to ice cream??)

Here's the recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/follow-that-food/key-lime-creme-brulee-recipe/index.html

Thanks for any help!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Perhaps I am missing something but I think the recipe itself isn't right. i can only speculate but it seems to me that somewhere along the line it should be baked. It's half key lime pie and half creme brûlée both which require baking.(At least the way i make them). I also think that perhaps your custard may not have been thick enough to set enough to be a tart filling, which may be part of the recipe itself not being right..your custard was closer to a creme anglaise, which is saucier...just a guess. Make any sense?
What would I do with your wonderful tasting sauce? Were it mine, I would pour it into ramekins and bake in a water bath just as you would a creme brûlée. It has raw egg in it, so I would not recommend pouring it over ice cream or fresh fruit. Hope this helps

joey
I would contact FN to let them know the recipe is wonky so that they can revise it or pull it so others don't go through the same thing.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Looking at the recipe, it seems that the amount of sweetened condensed milk is way off. I would probably add about 3 more egg yolks and take Joey's advice and bake it.

As a side note, I have done both creme brulee and key lime pie by bake and no bake methods. The two creme brulee methods were taught to me in culinary school as part of our curiculum, which had it's foundation in classical French cuisine. The two key lime pie methods were learned working in the industry.


----------

